# Interesting sales data from B&H



## nostrovia (Dec 2, 2014)

As I'm not currently in the market for a new camera body, I haven't paid a whole lot of attention to many of the sales that were going on for black Friday and cyber Monday. Nevertheless, it did seem as though a number of retailers had better deals on Nikon gear, and I was curious to see if it generated any more sales. This morning, B&H sent out a link to see their sales ranking data - as far as I can tell, it is only for cyber Monday sales.

I don't know if this says anything about the state of the market, but I did find it interesting nonetheless.

Full Frame Sales:

1)	Nikon D750 (Body only)
2)	Nikon D810 (Body only)
3)	Nikon D750 (w/ 24-120)
4)	Canon 6D (Body only)
5)	Canon 5D Mk III (Body only)
6)	Nikon D610 (Body only)
7)	Canon 6D (w/ 24-105)
8)	Canon 5D Mk III (w/ inkjet printer)
9)	Canon 5D Mk III (w/ 24-105)
10)	Nikon D4S (Body only)

APS-C Sales:
1)	Nikon D3200 (w/ 18-55 & 55-200)
2)	Nikon D7100 (Body only)
3)	Canon Rebel T5i (w/ 18-55)
4)	Canon 7D Mk II (Body only)
5)	Canon Rebel T3i (Body only)
6)	Canon Rebel T3i (w/ 18-55 & 75-300)
7)	Canon Rebel T5 (w/ 18-55)
8)	Canon Rebel T5i (w/ 18-55 & 75-300)
9)	Nikon D3300 (w/ 18-55)
10)	Canon 70D (Body only)


----------

